# BLOWN HEAD GASKET



## Daniela (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to this forum. I just need your opinions concerning my altima 2000. I have 88,000 km on it and a few days ago I realized that the temperature reading on my dash board was way to high.
I brought it to two different garages and they both came back with the same answer. I have a BLOWN HEAD GASKET. Is it normal for it to happen on a 5 year old car? And also, they both gave me an estimation for about $1500.00 canadian to get it fixed....Does it really cost that much?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

 

Daniela


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Daniela said:


> Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to this forum. I just need your opinions concerning my altima 2000. I have 88,000 km on it and a few days ago I realized that the temperature reading on my dash board was way to high.
> I brought it to two different garages and they both came back with the same answer. I have a BLOWN HEAD GASKET. Is it normal for it to happen on a 5 year old car? And also, they both gave me an estimation for about $1500.00 canadian to get it fixed....Does it really cost that much?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



No, blown head gaskets are not normal but yes it is expensive to fix - basically have to take apart the entire engine. 

Gene


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Reparing a blown head gasket is very expensive. They are usually the result of running the engine with the temperature around the red hot zone.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah, i agree with the above posts, repairing a blown head gasket costs some bucks..


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

leigh08 said:


> yeah, i agree with the above posts, repairing a blown head gasket costs some bucks..


No its not normal. But it does depend on the driver, if the thermostat has failed and allowed the temperature to get too high and then someone drives around like that for a month, then yes it is normal for the head gasket to fail. Aluminum can only take soo much. Anyhow yes that is the avg cost for a rebuild.


----------

